# Suggestions for small fish?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like I might have to get rid of my gold barbs - they like to root through the ADA and as a result the tank is continuously cloudy (the pleco was digging a lot, so I exchanged him for otos, only to find out the gold barbs also contribute to this issue. Sigh. It's a learning process.  )

I'd like to replace them with something really neat to look at, as the barbs put on quite a show and will be missed. In the 12g tank now I have ember tetras, otos and amano shrimp. Any suggestions for really small fish that would be happy in there? It's important that they are peaceful - the barbs are not that friendly and sometimes give the shrimp a hard time, and I definitely want to keep the shrimp. 

With my betta in my 2.6 gal I have a few lampeyes, and they are really tiny and cool - my back-up plan is to get a bunch of those for the 12g also, but I thought I'd ask you all for other suggestions.

I've considered CPDs but I heard they are quite shy and since there's a good amount of greenery in the tank I worry I'd never see them.

Ideas?
Thanks for reading!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Any of the boraras species should be good. Norman's lampeyes will eventually get big enough to target shrimplets but should be good for a while.


Best regards,

Stiart


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can always go with cardinal tetra.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Male Endlers are nice and colourful.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Clown killifish are nice.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you CRS Fan, Charles, TomC and datfish for these great suggestions. 
CRS Fan - shrimplets getting eaten won't be a problem because I only have amanos. 
I'll research all 4 suggestions. I really like the clown killifish but I've never seen them at my LFS... 

Thanks again! Never thought I would have so much choice!


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

I have nothobranchius eggs and fish. If you would like to try them send me a pm.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have CPD's in my fully planted tank and it's high light since I'm running CO2 and it's even beside my desk and I still see them all the time. They're not always swimming in the middle of open water but I still see them all the time. Once they get used to their environment they're not all that shy. I think people who say they are shy may be running them in a tank with light plant load.


----------



## Gfish (Jan 28, 2014)

I know that fantasy aquatics often carries the clown killi fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

what about bloodfin tetras or neons both are nice happy fish to have


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown kilos jump
And fight as older . 
Grrtrudis, or lampeyes. Ice had both with shrimp. 
The rsthburns are nice. 
I have Grrtrudis or
Lampeyes. Love them
Both. Embers
Also are ok. 
My Gertrude's are out when I'm a big enough group and healthy. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

cowchanplanted, 2wheelsx2, Gfish, corrie & April: thank you so much for your suggestions and your advice!
I like the look of both the bloodfin tetras and the gertrude rainbowfish (the latter is now high on my list).
The important thing is that these fish don't dig in my ADA, though...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Provide plant coverage for the eggs and fry, and the Gertrudes may breed for you. Mine did.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The males look great when they flirt. Fins up .


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Well that's a lot of endorsement for the gertrudes. 
As I'm sitting here watching my gold barbs dig through the ADA and make the water all cloudy, I'm thinking I might not have a choice to replace them.
Too bad they are so darn gorgeous and entertaining.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

If you need to get rid of them I'll trade. They are nice
Looking barbs


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds good, April, thanks. I'll let you know when I'm ready.
Never thought I'd get so sentimental about fish! haha


----------

